# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Acropora >  Acroporas identificar

## Cesar Silverio

Agradeço ajuda para identificação mais exacta das 3 Acroporas das fotos em anexo.

Obrigado

César Silvério

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  César

A primeira parece-me uma "Acropora Válida" de pólipos azuis  :SbQuestion2: ...mas com a qualidade das imagens,fica difícil opinar.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Agradeço ajuda para identificação mais exacta das 3 Acroporas das fotos em anexo.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> César Silvério


 :Olá:  Sr;Cesar

1-foto ACRO VALIDA ROXA (falta cor o ser vivo, com o tempo vai ter concerteza)

2-Acropora Gomezi verde/amarela

ps-axo que ja lhe tinham passado o feedback!!

eu tenho essas acros!!!!



1----valida roxa



2----

 :SbOk2:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Obrigado ao Ricardo e ao Jorge Neves.

Sei que a qualidade das imagens é fraca, mas quer a máquina, quer o fotografo são fracos.

Quem ajuda a identificar a acropora 3 ?

Obrigado

César

----------

